# Announcing...



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Sorry I haven't been on here for a little while, but I have a good reason...

Announcing Cordelia Diane Linsin - born 8/3/11 and weighing 8 pounds, five ounces.

We're really glad she's finally here, and everyone is doing well.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS

:birthday: :girl:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS TINA!!* :kidred:

What a wonderful reason to be absent from TGS :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh how adorable...a big congrats.... :thumb: :cake: :leap:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*AAAWWWWWWEEEEE CONGRATS!!!!* :birthday:


----------



## concobabe5 (Jul 12, 2011)

Congratulations, she is beautiful!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well congrats I am glad she and you are doing well.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

:birthday:
:leap: :clap: 
:stars: 
She's beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

:stars: *Yay! Congrats!!!!* :stars:


----------



## sblueram6 (Nov 19, 2009)

she is sweet but not as sweet as a goat baby :stars: :stars:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Congratulations to you! She is a beautiful baby!

Jan


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats!!!!!
She is beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

YAY for a sweet baby girl!!! Congrats Tina! :birthday:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh my goodness! She is ADORABLE! A HUGE congrats on such a beautiful little baby! :stars: :stars: :stars:


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Thank you, everyone! We ended up in the hospital, which was not planned, but everything worked out well. :hug: to you all for the outpouring of congratulations. It really means a lot!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

SHE IS BEAUTIFUL! CONGRATULATIONS! :stars: :stars: Nothing is more special than a new baby!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

How gorgeous! I love her adorable face and name! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

Awe congrats she is beautiful :stars:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awwww Tina she is precious!!! Congrats!!!!!! I am glad all is well, and hope your getting some rest


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

CONGRATS!!!!! :leap: :clap: She's beautiful!! :kidred:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

:stars: beautiful baby!!!!


----------

